# اسطورة الترانيم : شريط حلم عمري (فريق ايسوس) من افضل شرايط الترايم على الاطلاق



## micpower (23 يونيو 2009)

*حلم عمري *​*ترانيم الشريط​*​
1- قلبي الصغير (نيفين جمال)

2- بجراح الشوك (برسوم فايز)

3- حلم عمري (نرمين وهبه)

4- بحبك يا عدرا (ايمان بسيط)

5- محتاج وجودك (سناء أسعد)

6- كتير بعدت عنك (نرمين وهبه)

7- ماليش حد غيرك (شيرين جوزيف)

8- قـــدام صورتك (سناء أسعد)

*للتحميل اضغط على اسم الشريط*

:download:​
حلم عمري​​اذكروني في صلواتكم​


----------



## kalimooo (24 يونيو 2009)




----------



## KOKOMAN (24 يونيو 2009)

شكرا على الشريط 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## micpower (24 يونيو 2009)

يارب الشريط يعجبكم 
ولو اي حد عنده اي اخبار عن فريق ايسوس يقولنا  لأن خسارة فريق زي ده يتنسي كده​


----------



## masias (25 يونيو 2009)

*الرب يبارككو شريط جميييييييييييييييييييييييل*


----------



## micpower (26 يونيو 2009)

*يا رب يكون الشريط عجبكوا 
وانتظروا مفاجأت اخرى*


----------



## micpower (28 يونيو 2009)

ايه يا جماعة هو الشريط مش عاجبكم ولا ايه ؟
فين الردود عشان اعرف عجبكم ولا لا


----------



## open heart (29 يونيو 2009)

*شريط حلو جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا 
عمرى ما سمعت زيه في حياتي 
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## Tota Christ (29 يونيو 2009)

شكرا على الشريط الجميل


----------



## عاطف منير (30 يونيو 2009)

الرب يباركك ويبارك امثالك


----------



## open heart (30 يونيو 2009)

*مجهودك مميز .. لكن منتظرين منك حاجات كتيير ... انا شفت ليك مواضيع غير عادية في منتديات تانية واتمنى انك تجيبها لمنتدى arabchurch  وربنا يبارك مجهودك ​*


----------



## dodoz (30 يونيو 2009)

*ميرسى لييييك*
*وجارى التحميل*​


----------



## micpower (20 يوليو 2009)

شكرا ليكم كلكم .. شكرا على متابعتكم للموضوع .. وبإذن يسوع مواضيع كتير جاية حلوة


----------



## تعليمات (22 يوليو 2009)

انا مش عارفة احمله من media fire حد يقولي ازاي


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 يوليو 2009)

*جارى التحميل

ربنا يبارك خدمتك​*


----------



## بنت المسيح (23 يوليو 2009)




----------



## roma jak (2 أغسطس 2009)

شريط رلئععععععععععععععععععععععععع:smi411:


----------



## ابنه الملك (2 أغسطس 2009)

ربنا يعوضك جارى التجميل


----------



## naro_lovely (3 أغسطس 2009)

_*merci 3la elshareet gamad gadan merciiiiiiii*_


----------



## Eng-Marco (5 أغسطس 2009)

ميرسي كتير يا micpower
الشريط عندي وانا حبيت أشكرك اني نزلته ع المنتدي هنا وليا طلب صغير عندك

ترنيمة حلم عمري اللي هي ع إسم الشريط
انا محتاج كلماتها بس مش كلها
كلمات البيت التالت بس ضروري

ارجو انك ترد عليا ضروري في ده انا محتاج كلماتها خصوصا البيت الثالث
مستني ردك


----------



## micpower (5 أغسطس 2009)

*شكرا لكل الردود .. ربنا يباركم 
اما بالنسبة ليك يا اساف عزت 
كلمات البيت الثالث من حلم عمري هي :
نور إلهي شمس الكون    لكن شمس بدون غروب
نفسي تشرق جوة قلبي  اسمع ليك ارجع واتوب *
ولو عايز الكلمات كلها قولي ​


----------



## Eng-Marco (6 أغسطس 2009)

لا خلاص كده ميرسي أوي لمحبتك

أنا مكنتش عارف كلمات " بدون غريب " ماكنش باين اوي نطق الكلام فيها

بس انا كتبت كلمات الترنيمة كلها وكان ناقص بس دي

ميرسي بجد  ليك وربنا يديك نعمة وع فكره انا اسمي ماركو


----------



## micpower (6 أغسطس 2009)

انا تحت امرك يا مركو .. وفرصة سعيدة 
ولو محتاج اي حاجة ان اخوك مايكل


----------



## micpower (6 أغسطس 2009)

معلش الحروف بايظة عندي  هههههههه
تحت امرك يا ماركو 
انا مايكل


----------



## Eng-Marco (6 أغسطس 2009)

هههههههههههههههه ولا يهمك يا قمر

وربنا يخليك


----------



## micpower (13 سبتمبر 2009)

تنويه بسيط 
- سوف تجدوا هذا الشريط في  مكتبة الشرايط الحصرية الجزء الأول مع مجموعة أخرى من الشرايط الحصرية ​


----------

